# Bayside Rv in Palacios



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

Everyone told to be out by end of month..Will turn into Barge Building Facility..Thats the word I get been going there for years ...cva34


----------



## rsmith (Jun 29, 2007)

Look at it as a new adventure and away to make new friends. The Oriskany was shut down for a new mission too, and new people are looking her over everyday.


----------



## fultonswimmer (Jul 3, 2008)

*Interesting. Is that the rv with the pool next to the public walk in Palacios or is that the Serendipity? What and where is Oriskany?*
*Thanks!*


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

USS Oriskany was an aircraft carrier that was sunk to become a reef.


----------



## rew4 (Mar 8, 2005)

Can't paint barges with 150K RV around.


----------



## fultonswimmer (Jul 3, 2008)

sweenyite said:


> USS Oriskany was an aircraft carrier that was sunk to become a reef.


They camp in Palacios on a reef? WOW!!!


----------

